# Candybar Question sur la personnalisation du dock.



## zirko (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ! 

J'ai parcouru de nombreux sur candybar sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question.

Je vais essayer de la poser clairement (ce nest pas gagné  )

Alors, j'utilise candybar pour modifier mon dock. Le souci c'est que j'ai trouvé 2 docks qui m'intéressent et je souhaiterais les "mixer".

C'est à dire garder l structure de mon dock 1 et lui rajouter les "active indicator" de mon dock 2 mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai essayer de faire glisser les "active indicator" de mon dock 2 sur mon dock 1 mais ça ne marche pas il s'efface juste.
Je n'ai pas non plus réussi à exporter les "active indicator" pour ensuite les importer dans mon dock 1.

Je ne sais pas trop si je suis clair ?

Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Si le dock que tu as téléchargé contient les ressources (à part) c'est possible mais si c'est un .icontainer non.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2009)

Je suis un peu comme Zirko, je reste sur ma faim certaines fois. Il n'y a aucun moyen d'ouvrir un icontainer et de récupérer les ressources interne ?


----------



## zirko (15 Avril 2009)

Il s'agit d'un icontainer simple sans ressource.

C'est donc foutu ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Contacter l'auteur pour demander les images .


----------



## zirko (15 Avril 2009)

Ok merci beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2009)

Hello.

une suggestion :

- appliquer le thème 1
- récupérer les images dans le dossier "resources " du dock (copier-coller quelque part sur le DD)
- appliquer le thème 2
- récupérer les images comme ci-dessus
- faire un mix dans CandyBar.


----------



## Any (16 Avril 2009)

bien jouer je vient de voir le post et j'avais la réponse arg ^^ Sa marche essaye !


----------



## Gor0n (16 Avril 2009)

Ou alors si tu utilises Candybar, tu peux aller dans le dossier de Candybar où il garde toutes les icônes et dock (par défaut c'est bibliothèque/application support/candybar mais tu peux voir le chemin du dossier dans les prefs de Candybar), dans ce dossier, il y a un dossier dock et dedans tu as accès aux ressources de tous les docks ajoutés à CandyBar.


----------



## Zibiolo (19 Avril 2009)

Tiens, moi mes iContainer ne s'affichent pas


----------

